# 13.4gm gold slug!



## philddreamer (Apr 6, 2010)

Howdy!
Just want to share with you all, the result of my first AR process. I thank you all for your info shared thru this forum. I'm attaching some photos & a guide a put together from some of your posts, so I wouldn't get lost while going thru the process. Thank u Steve for those wonderful videos & thanks butcher for your personal advise. Feel free to download attchm't @ lower L/hnd corner of photo.

Thank you all!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good to me. 
There is a gallery section for photos, this is the chemical processes section. Why did you pick here to post the pic?
Jim


----------



## nickvc (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done.....another member strikes gold following advice and listening ,please post your methods so newbies can see that following well trusted and tried methods are the way to go.


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you guys. jimdoc I'll be post'n it on the gallery too, it's just that I followed the instrctions from the forum; so I put together a guide and steps for me to follow, and it worked, so I posted the process & a photo of the result. 

Thanks again! phil


----------



## philddreamer (Apr 6, 2010)

This is my first gold slug recovered thru AR. After inquarting with silver, ran thru Nitric, recovered the silver drop'n w/HCI. The gold sponge thru AR. No urea, instead boiling off nitric. I'm also attch'n the steps that I followed, all recommended from the family of GRF.com 
Download the attchm't @ bottom L/hnd of photo

Thank you all! 

philddreamer


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm going to delete the other two threads that have postings of this photo. I'll check first to see if there are any pertinent posts in the threads.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 6, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> I'm going to delete the other two threads that have postings of this photo. I'll check first to see if there are any pertinent posts in the threads.


 Why don't you just combine them into this one without the duplicate post.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 6, 2010)

> Why don't you just combine them into this one without the duplicate post.



Don't know exactly how to do that. I'll let Noxx or someone else do it.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 6, 2010)

Merged topics,

Steve


----------

